# iterative und rekursive Folge



## Lila2010 (30. Apr 2010)

Ich soll diese Folge iterativ und rekursiv programmieren f(n) = f(n-1) - f(n-2) + n
Ich habe das so gemacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher, da ich nicht wirklich weiß, wie eine iterativ programmierte Folge aussehen soll..

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Beispiel18 {
	
	public static int f(int n, int a, int b){
		if(n==0){
			return a;
		}
		else if(n==1){
			return b;
		}
		else {
			return f(n-1, a , b)-f(n-2, a , b)+n;
		}
		
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
		System.out.println("a0 = ");
		int a = s.nextInt();
		System.out.println("a1 = ");
		int b = s.nextInt();
		System.out.println("Welches Folgeglied ak soll berechnet werden? ");
		int k = s.nextInt();
		
System.out.println(f(k, a, b));
		
		int an = 0;
		for(int i = 2; i <= k; i ++ ){
			an = b - a + i;
			a = b;
			b = an;
		}
		System.out.println(an);
	}
}
```

Jetzt soll ich folgendes weiter machen:
Teste diese rekursive Methode im Vergleich zum iterativen Ansatz in einem Benchmark(um auf aussagekräftige Zahlen zu kommen, sollte dieselbe Berechnung genügend oft wiederholt werden; siehe Glossar)
Hinweis: Verwende den Typ long und berechne die ersten 40 Zahlen.

Das verstehe ich leider nicht.. Was ist denn ein Benchmark?? Was will man hier von mir?? 

Bitte um Hilfe!
Lg


----------



## 0din (1. Mai 2010)

Benchmark
um da nen gescheiten bench zu machn würd ich die zeit messen die das ganze zum errechnen braucht.
System.getCurrentTimeMillies oder so ähnlich gibt dir die ms ... einfach am anfang / ende messen, abziehn un du weißt wie lang das ganze zum errechnen braucht...

un der code den du da gemacht hast is nicht(!) iterativ sondern recursiv...
recursiv = sich selbst aufrufend
iterativ = das ganze mit schleifen o.ä. lösen, ohne die methode selbst aufzurufen


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Mai 2010)

Für den iterativen Ansatz:

Du kennst das Ergebnis von f(0) und f(1). Damit kannst du mit deiner Formel ganz einfach f(2) berechnen und dann f(3) usw. Das in eine Schleife gepackt, ergibt den iterativen Algorithmus. ;-)

Edit:

Für den Benchmark wie oben schon gesagt. In einer Schleife x-Mal f(40) berechnen lassen und die dafür benötigte Zeit messen. Das Ergebnis durch x geteilt ergibt dann die durchschnittliche Zeit, die der Algorithmus für die Berechnung gebraucht hat.

Und in deinen Algorithmen int durch long ersetzen. ;-)


----------



## Lila2010 (1. Mai 2010)

Oke, danke, dann werde ich mal wohl besser noch bisschen länger mit Benchmark beschäftigen, bevor ich wieder dazu was poste.. Aber wegen der Iteration... Warum meint ihr, dass das nicht stimmt? :


```
int an = 0;
        for(int i = 2; i <= k; i ++ ){
            an = b - a + i;
            a = b;
            b = an;
        }
        System.out.println(an);
    }
```

ich beginne doch hier mit den anfangswerten und berechne dann mittels einer schleife den Wert.. das ist doch genau das was ich tun soll.. oder nicht?

Danke,
lg


----------



## 0din (1. Mai 2010)

ach der zweite teil soll dat selbe machn?
dann isses n mischmasch... ich hat die f-methode gesehn... mein fehler, ignorier was ich sagte... 

un so schwer is son bench au net...
zeit messen, speicher
rekursion abjuckeln lassen
zeit messen, woanders speichern
(zweite zeit - erste zeit) / anzahl elemente = bench für rekursion

zeit speichern,
iterieren lassen,
zeit2 speichern,
un wieder: (zweite - erste) / anzahl elemente = bench für iteration


----------



## Lila2010 (3. Mai 2010)

Oke, danke, mein Problem daran ist eig, dass ich den Befehl für Zeit messen im internet einfach nicht herausfinden kann =/ 
was muss ich da eingeben bei meiner schleife von vorhin z.b. ??


----------



## Landei (3. Mai 2010)

```
long time = System.currentTimeMillis();
//eine lange Berechnung
System.out.println("Die Berechnung hat " + 
   (System.currentTimeMillis() - time) + "ms gedauert");
```


----------



## crackm (3. Mai 2010)

Zeit brauchst du nicht unbedingt für den Banchmark.
Es gibt eine wesentlich einfachere Lösung und zwar wie oft die jeweilige Funktion aufgerufen wird.
Daraus kannst du einen einen Quotienten Aufrufe/Anzahl_der_Eingaben ermitteln.
Edit: Das was Landei gepostet hat geht natürlich auch 
Edit2: Zwei Posts mit dem selben Inhalt braucht keiner ... http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/99635-iterative-rekursive-folge.html


----------



## Lila2010 (3. Mai 2010)

Danke!
Wegen dem 2. post --> das war keine absicht, hab anscheinend zu schnell auf senden geklickt und dann wurde es doppelt gepostet =/

also ich hab jetzt versucht das ganze auf meine schleife anzuwenden.. aber irgendwas stimmt da ganz und gar nicht, weil es kommt immer 0 ms heraus ...


```
int an = 0;
		long j = 0;
		long time = System.currentTimeMillis();
		while(j < 1000000000){
		for(int i = 2; i <= k; i ++ ){
			an = b - a + i;
			a = b;
			b = an;
		}
		j++;
		}
		long endtime = System.currentTimeMillis();
		System.out.println("Die Berechnung hat " + 
		   ((endtime - time)/1000000000) + " ms gedauert");
		System.out.println(an);
	}
```

Was stimmt denn daran jetzt wieder nicht??


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Mai 2010)

Bei der Division von ganzen Zahlen kommt immer 0 raus wenn der Nenner größer ist als der Zähler ist.
Bsp.:  3 / 6 = 0 und nicht 0,5

edit:

Ein Tipp. Lagere deinen Code in zwei Methoden aus. z.B. berecheRenursiv(long n) und berecheIterativ(long n). Dann wird das ganze auch gleich viel übersichtlicher ;-)


```
long start = System.currentTimeMillis();

for(int i = 0; i < 1000000; i++){

   berechneIterative(40);
}

long stop = System.currentTimeMillis();
```


----------



## Lila2010 (3. Mai 2010)

Danke..
hmhmhm also bei mir schaut das jetzt so aus:


```
long start = System.currentTimeMillis();
		
			for(int j = 0; j < 1000000; j++){

				for(int k = 2; k <= 40; k++){
					for(int i = 2; i <= k; i ++ ){
						an = b - a + i;
						a = b;
						b = an;
					}
				}
			}
			long stop = System.currentTimeMillis();
}
}
```

Wie kann ich mir denn das ganze jetzt ausgeben lassen,  sodass der Zähler nicht kleiner als der Nenner ist?? =/ 
Ist das jetzt nicht genau dasselbe wie vorher nur mit einer For, statt einer While schleife??


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, hatte ich vergessen.^^

Muss die long Zahlen in ein double casten. ((double)(stop- start)/(double)1000000000) + " ms gedauert");


----------



## Lila2010 (3. Mai 2010)

Super, vielen dank jetzt funktionierts 

Jetzt soll ich noch folgendes machen:
Verbessere die rekursive Berechnung der Folgenglieder der Art, dass Zwischenergebnisse in einem Array zwischengespeichert werden. Ist das Zwischenergebnis bekannt, gib es zurück - wenn nicht, führe die Berechnung aus und speicher das Ergebnis.

???
Wie speichere ich denn Funktionswerte in einem Array??


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Mai 2010)

zwischenErgebnisse [n] = f(n, a , b);


----------



## Lila2010 (3. Mai 2010)

achja, danke. 
Nur was heißt:
Ist das Zwischenergebnis bekannt, gib es zurück - wenn nicht, führe die Berechnung aus und speicher das Ergebnis.
??
Die Zwischenergebnis sind doch immer bekannt, sonst würde ich sie ja nicht speichern =/
Und muss ich das ganze in die Funktionendefinition vom Anfang schreiben oder in das public static void .... ?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2010)

Ist das Zwischenergebnis schon mal ausgerechnet worden, gib es direkt zurück ohne es neu zu berechnen (5ns)
- wenn nicht, führe die Berechnung aus (50000ns) und speicher das Ergebnis und gib es dann zurück.


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Mai 2010)

Na, bring man euch in der Schule oder wofür auch immer du das machst nichts mehr bei? ;-)

Wenn du am Anfang deiner f-Methode 
System.out.println("f("+ n +")");
einbaust und ausführst, wird dir auffallen, dass f(n) mehrmals für gleiche n-Werte ausgeführt wird.

z.B: f(4) führt zu folgenden Aufrufen:

f(4)
f(3)
f(2)
f(1)
f(0)
f(1)
f(2)
f(1)
f(0)

a und b hab ich jetzt einfacher halber weggelassen.

Das Ergebnis von f(2) wird nicht gespeichert sondern nur verwendet um f(3) auszurechnen und danach "weggeworfen". Wenn rekursionsbedingt wieder f(2) gebraucht wird, muss es wieder aus f(1) - f(2) + n berechnen werden.

Wenn du aber das Ergebnis des ersten Aufrufs von f(2) speicherst, kannst du es beim zweiten mal einfach verwenden anstatt f(2) wieder zu berechen.

Als Tipp:
Bei der Berechnung von f(x) hast du x-1 Zwischenergebnisse. Um diese einfacher zu verwalten, speichert man die am besten in einem Array unter dem Aufruf-Index. Also im Feld array[5] speicherst du das Ergebnis von f(5).

Du musst jetzt deine Methode f abändern, dass die Berechnung so aussieht:

f(5) = [Ergebnis 4 bekannt dann array[4] sonst f(4)]  -  [Ergebnis 3 bekannt dann array[3] sonst f(3)] + [ 5 ]

Hoffe mal das es einigermaßen verständlich war.^^


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2010)

die Abfrage nach dem Array sollte aber nicht zweimal kodiert werden, aus 
> f(5) = [Ergebnis 4 bekannt dann array[4] sonst f(4)] - [Ergebnis 3 bekannt dann array[3] sonst f(3)] + [ 5 ]
wird
f(5) bekannt? dann zurückgeben, sonst normal berechnen


----------



## crackm (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hacke mal nach

```
public int g(int num){
   int num_e[] = new int[num];
   
   for(int i=0; i<num; i++){
     if(i==0 || i==1){
       num_e[i]=1;
     } else {
       num_e[i]= num_e[i-2]+num_e[i-1];
     }
   }
   return num_e[num-1];
 }
```
Zeigt eigentlich das "abspeichern" und einen iterativen Ansatz, denn man eher verweden würden...


----------



## blubb_blubb (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch eine Frage zu dem Beispiel. So wie es hier programmiert ist, gibt ja eigentlich nur einen (den letzten) Wert der Folge aus. Wie muss man den Befehl fürs Rekursive umschreiben, damit es alle Folgenglieder ausgibt?


----------



## SlaterB (19. Mai 2010)

z.B. eine for-Schleife über alle Werte von 0 bis k, wenn du dich auf das erste Posting beziehst,
da wird dann vieles doppelt gerechnet, aber nur einmal ausgegeben,
n der Rekursion ist die Ausgabe nicht so toll da dort jeder Wert zweimal ausgegeben wird (ausprobieren),


----------

